# Sig 229 Sport - 357sig /.40S&W



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

The 229 Sport pistol features a heavier Sauer match grade target barrel, ported muzzle brake compensator with expansion chamber, rear adjustable LPA sight, high profile front sight, extended controls, extended magazine base plate, action tuned trigger, and Hogue rubber grips.
These pistols are hand assembled and hand fitted in Germany by one of Sig's master gunsmiths. The frame is precision machined from a solid block of stainless steel.The overall fit, finish, and smoothness of these pistols is flawless. 
I have two sports, one in .40 S&W with a handfitted 357 sig conversion barrel, and the other in 357 sig. The .40 S&W recoil is almost nonexistent, while the 357 sig is very mild.The rigid stainless frames and slides of these pistols have such smoothness in their operation and very solid feel.


----------

